# Original February 1968 Orange Krate



## vastingray (May 3, 2019)

Completely original 1968 Orange Krate 1owner  check us out if your into the old Stingrays ,parts lots of cool stuff and people
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/?ref=share


----------



## Jaxon (May 3, 2019)

I am still not sure why I didn't get one of these for my 9th birthday?? Beautiful Looking Bike!


----------

